# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  [Khuyến Mãi] KS 3 sao trong lòng phố cổ Hà NộiRosaliza Hotel chỉ với 1.071.000đ/1đêm

## mrletiep

Khách Sạn Rosaliza            15 Trần Quốc Toản, P.Hàng Bài, Quận Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội           *Chi tiết* *Từ 01/05 đến 30/09/2012,* Khách sạn Rosaliza dành tặng ưu đãi đặc biệt *43%**phòng Excutive!* tới quý khách hàng khi nghỉ tại     *Bao gồm:*    - Một đêm nghỉ tại phòng Excutive.    - Bữa sáng, Wifi miễn phí.    - Thuế và phí dịch vụ.    *Chú ý:* *- Thêm giường:* 350.000đ/1đêm.    *Liên hệ nhận ưu đãi:*(Chi tiết:   cho mỗi lần đặt phòng.*tích lũy được 2-5% điểm thưởng*Đặt phòng với mytour, bạn sẽ   info@mytour.vn.*Email:*  mytourvn – Skype: mytourvn.*Ym!:* 04 6329 7286/ 098 45 44 333*Điện thoại:*   51 Lê Đại Hành – Hai Bà Trưng – Hà Nội.*Mytour.vn,* Hãy để Mytour giúp bạn khởi đầu những niềm vui mới!  )

----------

